# Civilian Vehicles



## Stratus (9 Jul 2005)

Hello 

I have a question.

I am trying to figure out why that everytime that I drive F150 around or near base, the military police keep pulling me over for having my factory fog lights on.
According to the RCMP in the local area, they told me since ford equipped these factory I am in my full rights to having them on at night.

Why is it that only Military Police pull me over and give me a continious warning about this.

Cheers

Mik Maq Warrior


----------



## CH1 (9 Jul 2005)

2 Questions.  Are they switched seperately from the lights, or do they come on automatically?

#2.  Why have you not talked to the duty Sgt in the MP section?  Do it nicely & you might find the answer.

Cheers


----------



## Stratus (9 Jul 2005)

Hello

Q & A

1. It's on the same switch where you turn the lights on.  On the newer fords IE: 98 and up it is located on the left hand side of the steering wheel on the dash and you have pull to turn them on.

2.  It's only when I am travelling through ormoctco, or when i travel near pet.  Didn't know that I would be able to get answer that easily.

cheers

Mik Mak Warrior


----------



## san (11 Jul 2005)

I would make an inquiry with the Duty Sergeant as CH1 suggested.  Is there some Provincial Offence under the Traffic Act that applies?


----------



## Stratus (11 Jul 2005)

I will have to find out, and drive by the ormocto gate with my lights on to find out exactly what part of the law that I must be breaking, or what they think I am breaking.

Cheers

Mik Mak Warrior


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

Call your local Ministry of Transport, they'll be able to tell you what the problem is. They also enforce the Hiway Traffic Act and are probably easier to deal with.


----------



## MILPO (15 Aug 2005)

So, have you heard anything or inquired about your situation?


----------



## TheNomad (13 Sep 2005)

Why would you want to drive with fog lights on if there is no fog?

Fog lights are to provide improved visability whilst driving in fog.  They are not on a car to dazzle the drivers of other cars when it is not foggy.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2005)

TheNomad said:
			
		

> Why would you want to drive with fog lights on if there is no fog?
> 
> Fog lights are to provide improved visability whilst driving in fog.   They are not on a car to dazzle the drivers of other cars when it is not foggy.



Go tell that to the Manufactures.  How many vehicles are on the road today with Daytime Running Lights and Fog Lights also?  Then again, I have noticed a lot of vehicles on the road with no lights (I thought Daytime Running Lights were mandatory?) including policecars (Saw an Ottawa City Police Cruiser leaving the Innes Detention Center last winter in a snow storm with no Daytime Running Lights, and apparently no signal lights also.).  Oh! Well!  If they are exempt the law, how can they enforce it?  Sorry, got side-tracked in the end.


----------



## lawandorder (12 Mar 2006)

its actually an offence under the HTA to drive wth your fog lights on if no fog or if reduced visibility conditions do not exsist.  Chalk it up to boredom/being keen on their jobs.


----------



## GO!!! (12 Mar 2006)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> Chalk it up to boredom....



GASP....not the MPs!!!

In Edmonton their bordom has reached the point where they now occupy their time ticketing and towing troops' vehicles from the parking lots around the single quarters, (again) building even more goodwill and friendliness towards themselves.


----------



## MILPO (12 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> GASP....not the MPs!!!
> 
> In Edmonton their bordom has reached the point where they now occupy their time ticketing and towing troops' vehicles from the parking lots around the single quarters, (again) building even more goodwill and friendliness towards themselves.



Yeah, what are we Military Police thinking doing our job as we're obligated too?  ???  I'm not familiar with the 'situation' as i'm not posted there but i would hazard a guess that all those vehicles being towed are for a reason and not to alleviate boredom....  :argument: (just had to throw that smiley in, it's some funny, uh huh)


----------



## S McKee (14 Mar 2006)

Yes they've usually been told by someone higher up the food chain to get rid of those vehicles, as they are considered abandon, no valid plates, no insurance etc. Went through it myself as a patrolman.  But then again according to some people everything we do we do out of spite and to piss off the troops.


----------



## medic65726 (26 Mar 2006)

The reason you may occasionally see Civillian Police vehicles with no daytime running lights is that they often have an override switch fitted. Usually labled "DRL OVERIDE" it allows the DRLs to be turned off, so the vehicle is less conspicuous if sitting watching someone at night. Poroblem is lots of guys forget to turn them back on.
No exemption, just an oversight on the officer's part.


----------

